# halloween challenge



## Koru

I mentioned this in a thread somewhere and now can't find the thing.

Does anyone want to take up the gauntlet and join in with some Halloween photos? Anything ghostly or Halloweeny, anything, no boundaries apart from what is already in existence for this board.

No time limit.

Anyone interested?


rosesm


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Holloween*

Sounds like a great idea to me. I don't have anything now but maybe I will conjure up something.
SH


----------



## Koru

cool bananas, that's two of us. 

i have no idea what to do. lol (hence the no time limit  )


----------



## Charles Helm

Koru said:


> I mentioned this in a thread somewhere and now can't find the thing.


 From Galveston...On the Strand



Koru said:


> Ditto, I think it's a cool shot too. It has me thinking ghostly thoughts. *shudder*
> 
> Hey, that would be a fun challenge (do you do run-of-the-mill challenges here?) for Halloween. Would anyone be interested? Just for laughs and enjoyment.





Koru said:


> Does anyone want to take up the gauntlet and join in with some Halloween photos? Anything ghostly or Halloweeny, anything, no boundaries apart from what is already in existence for this board.
> 
> No time limit.
> 
> Anyone interested?
> 
> rosesm


 Might want to end it by Halloween?









I posted this one from last year on the "Friday Pics" last week, but it isn't scary:



[Click for the larger version.]


----------



## Koru

Charles Helm said:


> From Galveston...On the Strand
> 
> Might want to end it by Halloween?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one from last year on the "Friday Pics" last week, but it isn't scary:
> 
> 
> 
> [Click for the larger version.]


 Thanks Charles, I _knew_ I'd mentioned it somewhere. 

I love your photo, the kids look awesome! 

That is one scary clown you've included.

I thought about ending it by Halloween, but some people might like to include Halloween night shots.


----------



## Guest

I have a harvest/Halloween poem that I like, but 2Cool's formating control do not allow me to post it as written/spaced. ~ As of yet, I don't have a photo to go with it. ~ Koru, check the other site. I will try and post it there. ~ I value your input.


----------



## Koru

-JAW- said:


> I have a harvest/Halloween poem that I like, but 2Cool's formating control do not allow me to post it as written/spaced. ~ As of yet, I don't have a photo to go with it. ~ Koru, check the other site. I will try and post it there. ~ I value your input.


 yes boss


----------



## toyotapilot

I get together with a friend and do a big thing in his yard in Houston... started with an alien theme but has grown from there.....


----------



## fluuid

*Oogey Boogey*

My wife turned vampire, scaring the bejesus out of everything in the marsh around High Island.

f


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

The Galvez Frank-N-Moon...


----------



## TopH20

*halloween*

Here's my "spooky" one....


----------



## MsAddicted

Oh boy, ol Tank looks thrilled 

Hey D-M, I love that one!


----------



## MT Stringer

Dang, TopH20, that cat looks just like Garfield! I bet it is even having Garfield thoughts!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Here's our from a couple of years ago when we had the grandkids over. this is Steven and Becky and Miss Pam and me.


BOO!:spider:


----------



## Koru

Walkin' Jack, I think I've seen you before somewhere.

I'm really surprised Becky isn't racing for the door, screaming. You all look like you could frighten anything! Great photos! Thanks for sharing.

TopH20, I think you are lucky your cat puts up with your odd behaviours.  Fancy dressing the cat! lol I think MT Stringer is right, I keep expecting to hear a Garfield comment or sigh or something from your cat.


----------



## dixie lee

*halloween pics*

(1) lets chow down
(2) whaaaaaa

lol

-love-dixie


----------



## TopH20

*Halloween*



Koru said:


> Walkin' Jack, I think I've seen you before somewhere.
> 
> I'm really surprised Becky isn't racing for the door, screaming. You all look like you could frighten anything! Great photos! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TopH20, I think you are lucky your cat puts up with your odd behaviours.  Fancy dressing the cat! lol I think MT Stringer is right, I keep expecting to hear a Garfield comment or sigh or something from your cat.


About the only thing that comes out of his mouth is when he's hungry! He is a mere whopping 23.9lbs and just about does nothing all day! 
Ahhh the life of being an indoor cat....!


----------



## Charles Helm

A couple from a party a few years ago:





[Click for larger versions.]


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Holloween*

This is not a really scary photo but what is really scary is that my daughter is now in her second year of college and I am starting to look scary. LOL.


----------



## Charles Helm

One more:



[Click to enlarge.]

NOTE: He is not really a mean or scary dog!


----------



## bill

Here are a few more avatars


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

Bumble Labs


----------



## Charles Helm

bill said:


> Here are a few more avatars


Perhaps not scary, but I did change my avatar for the holiday.


----------



## grayfish

Charles Helm said:


> Perhaps not scary, but I did change my avatar for the holiday.


A little more scarey, maybe.


----------



## Charles Helm

grayfish said:


> A little more scarey, maybe.


I thought about making the eyes bigger, but the brows are a nice touch. I do have to be careful not to demonize him too much as he is actually a pretty good dog!


----------



## grayfish

I hope I did not start something with him. He does look a very nice dog. Please do not show him what I did. LOL


----------



## MsAddicted

Heh heh, you just made him a little more halloweeny grayfish! I like it. 

Bumble labs, LOL!! Cute!

I am going to have to dig for a halloween avatar I guess.


----------



## Charles Helm

grayfish said:


> I hope I did not start something with him. He does look a very nice dog. Please do not show him what I did. LOL


He says he would like to talk it over with you:



Actually he is pretty laid back, although he does like to meet new people.



He looks a lot better than when I got him from a small-town shelter on his last day:


----------



## Thunder

Here's a shot of a pumpkin I carved last Halloween....


----------



## Koru

I cannot believe there is nothing Halloweeny around my place yet. I may have to resort to making some ghosties and taking photos of them. hmm


----------



## Charles Helm

One more -- not sure I'm happy with this but what the heck:


----------



## Koru

our first two visitors last night...


----------



## slopoke

*Late Holloween Pictures*

Kinda late, but I took a vacation the week following the 31st, and haven't been near a computer till today. This is my youngest boy, Frank, and myself about to hit the streets.


----------



## Charles Helm

Back up for Halloween -- any more avatar changes coming this year?


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Anyone do thier yard up? We go all out on our's every year. I will put some pic's up tomarrow. How about the kid's? Are there alot of trick-r-treater's in glen briar dickinson?????


----------



## Guest

Here are some of the scariest ones I have seen!
























;rybka:


----------



## grayfish

Charles Helm said:


> Back up for Halloween -- any more avatar changes coming this year?


I have had mine up for a few days now. I did notice that something was amiss in Koru's photo from last year. Seems like someone moved in sine last year and is looking out of the window. Scarey stuff goes on in Mont's servers.

,


----------



## Profish00

My wife gets pretty scarey!


----------



## Ranger Dan

Clever thread and great shots!

Here's my contribution. My son was totally into Calvin & Hobbes and dressed as Spaceman Spiff, so I tried to keep in theme with the carving...


----------



## Charles Helm

That pumpkin work is something else!


----------



## Koru

grayfish said:


> I have had mine up for a few days now. I did notice that something was amiss in Koru's photo from last year. Seems like someone moved in sine last year and is looking out of the window. Scarey stuff goes on in Mont's servers.
> 
> ,


i'm glad i know i'm the one holding the camera.


----------



## Arlon

At LSR ranch..

Since it's not here yet, they where just in the getting things ready stage..


----------

